# New Stuck Pics!



## guido (May 13, 2001)

We had a big mess on our hands this week, posted about 30 pictures from the fiasco! The whole story line is in the message section of my homepage and the photos are under photos at the bottom called spring and stuck!

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I got to wonder if some people just can't think. What were they thinking and how old were they? I have sean some stuck equipment but nothing like that, I think it tops it all.

Do the loaders and dozers come painted like that? Or do you guys repaint the brand new equipment to your specs?

Geoff


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Geoff, I see your new name seems to be working fine. 
I just sent you an email about this. Glad it's working OK.

Dave, you seem to get stuck a lot. 

I never got my Army vehicles stuck in 2 years.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Eric I seemed to have heard something about choppers and water and floating?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Eric, I herd the same thing as Paul. Could please expand on this. Also are there any pictures?


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Geoff*

The brilliant military buys them without having them painted custom by the factory, and then strips them down and paints them when we get them! The only thing that doesn't get painted is base equipment that won't get deployed anywhere. But, even that, when it eventually goes in for a paint job it will be the great green you see the rest of the equipment sporting!

They weren't that young, just dumb for the most part! After you get a mess like this, would you try to come back out there and mow it after lunch??


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Guido,
I thought that nothing stuck a HUMVEE. 
I also read another post about someone going to a stone quarry but I thought that was in NJ, not Germany. Keeping our country safe one batwing mower at a time.


----------



## Mike_6606 (May 1, 2001)

I agree with Guido. The kids we get today are dumb, not educationally, but as in never experiencing the simple things in life. Give them a computer or video game and they are fine, give them a three horse push mower and they ask how to start it.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i think its time they got a huge crane. man, some of those pics are unbeleivable. did that backhoe actually pull the loader out? i especially like the "bobcat in creek" pictures.


----------

